# Instant ocean



## RSully (Nov 22, 2012)

I've been using instant ocean mix from the beginning. Since my tank is slowly evolving to a reef tank, should I start using Reef Chrystals from instant ocean or just stick with what I'm doing now?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Stick with what your doing. Once you get full Reef, your going to have to add suppliments anyway. No reason to go with the high dollar stuff when you are having to dose everything thats in the salt once a week.


----------

